# UGUIDE Pheasants Hunting - Charged w/ Illeagal Acts



## prairie hunter

UGUIDE I see you are expanding your guide / outfitter company from SD into North Dakota.

Are you following the full laws and regulations for outfitters operating in North Dakota? Tests completed, outfitter license....

Here is the link:

Nonresident Oufitter License Fee is $2000.00

http://www.gf.nd.gov/licenses/docs/guid ... t-appl.pdf

If a business entity owns, is a leaseholder in land, or provides compensation for the use of land, and directly or indirectly receives remuneration from hunting on that land, the business entity must be licensed under this title unless exempt under subsection 4 of section 20.1-03-36.1. A business entity may not conduct business operations through a subsidiary, contractor, or an agent that would permit the business entity to avoid this chapter.


----------



## kgpcr

Be on guard UGUIDE people are watching. We dont need ND to go the way of SD.


----------



## flytier231

kgpcr wrote: "We dont need ND to go the way of SD."

Thank you for saying so! I agree. The last week of the season my friend and I, and our dogs, had to drive past miles of beautiful cover because it was pay-to-hunt land. It's their land and their right, but it was still frustrating. Our dogs were just plain p.o.'d and confused with all the driving!!

Then this winter I saw a short article in the Sportman's Warehouse outdoor paper about a ND farmer (I think in sw ND) who said he actually preferred non-resident hunters over the residents. I was surprised, and surprisingly enough, not happy to see that. We've come across nothing but nice people in ND, even when we're told "No" when we ask to hunt. And any hunters we've met have been friendly. It's kind of sad to see a landowner that bitter about his "own" people. Also, he was getting $150/day from non-res's to hunt his land! That's really sad to see! (being a non-res. myself!) Who ARE these people that can afford that kind of $$ to hunt!? Just my opinion, but guys with that kind of money to spend could take up golf, preferrably in Scotland!


----------



## hunter9494

from what i have been told, virtually all of southwest ND is pay to hunt ground, as is virtually all of SD. hell, there are places in SD where idiots pay $300 a day for lodging and to shoot 3 roosters a day. people with alot of money are just plain stupid and they just have the disposable income to piss money away and push the resource out of reach for locals or other non paying hunters. too bad, but with ethanol coming on strong, even the big, fat slobs will have to get out and walk up their birds, but likely as not we well see alot more preserves where these lazy ***** can stroll down a path cut through the CRP and shoot their limit after a 100 yard walk.
again pay to play deal. either way it just plains sucks.


----------



## Rick Acker

SW N.D. is NOT all pay hunting. You heard wrong...It's 99% posted, but you can find places to hunt, especially on the fringe of the Mott/Regent area's! With the lack of cover and CRP going by the wayside, you may have even less trouble gaining access in the future...Of course there will be no birds...I drove I 94 to Glen Ulin to Elgin then took the highway to Carson, Flasher and on to Mandan this weekend and guess how many pheasants I saw? A total of 3! Lot's of pasture...NO COVER!


----------



## g/o

> Our dogs were just plain p.o.'d and confused with all the driving!!


That is funny!!! The drive from Wisconsin to ND didn't bother him?



> Who ARE these people that can afford that kind of $$ to hunt!?


I have school teachers, farmers, electricians, carpenters, plumbers, glaziers, sales people, businessmen, doctors, lawyers, factory workers, retired people. From 38 states they have came.

These are intelligent people who can figure out that its cheaper to come to my place. At least their dogs do not suffer



> there are places in SD where idiots pay $300 a day for lodging and to shoot 3 roosters a day. people with alot of money are just plain stupid


Classic quote those stupid people with a lot of money are probably your boss if you have a job!!! For $300 a day they get more than a bed and 3 birds.


----------



## hunter9494

Classic quote those stupid people with a lot of money are probably your boss if you have a job!!! For $300 a day they get more than a bed and 3 birds.

wrong again, i too could afford $300 a day (just not stupid), but i don't need a 5 star chef, or someone to clean my gun or clean my birds or give me a BJ. i prefer to really "hunt", ask permission, walk up my own wild birds with my own dog and do it all the while without a 6 pak of beer or a flask full of single malt scotch in the field. folks like this really do nothing for hunting or the image, but can't blame the guides that make a living off the fools either. if i am going to spend $300 a day it will be on a cruise ship in the Carribean, that's for sure.


----------



## KEN W

hunter9494 said:


> if i am going to spend $300 a day it will be on a cruise ship in the Carribean, that's for sure.


Carribean cruises are a lot cheaper than $300 per day. 

In fact a cruise including air fare is cheaper than $300 a day.


----------



## hunter9494

ahhhhh, it depends on where you go and on which cruise line. we just got back in january, very expensive, but nice!


----------



## flytier231

g/o, no, the drive from WI doesn't bother the dogs. We're moving along on the highway. It's the going much slower on the gravel roads past good cover that gets them whining, as in, "Why aren't we stopping here!?". I guess you can call that "suffering" if you want. But if my dog slept between hunting stops, and wasn't anxious to get out and get going, I'd be disappointed!

I fit two of your categories for your clients, but I prefer to be more independent and not catered to if it's an activity I know I can do and enjoy on my own. The problem comes in when less and less land is available for do-it yourselfers because so much land gets tied up by pay-to-hunt operations as owners jump on the dollar bandwagon. I'm glad there is still enough land open in ND where we go, so far. I think guide outfits are helpful for some, just not for me for pheasant hunting at this point in my life. What more does a guy need but 3 birds and a bed anyway!!?

I also do not go on cruises. I can't imagine being around that much water and not being able to fish!


----------



## kgpcr

You have to be a reject from a jackass factory to pay 300.00 a day to shoot 3 pheasants. You can do that all on your own if you have half a brain and want to go look for them. My opinion is the guys who pay 300.00 a day just dont know how to hunt thats why they pay to get laid. Its the guys who are locking up all the land that will kill it for themselves. when no one can hunt then nobody will care about CRP and habitat. For 300.00 a day you have to have screws loose or money to burn. I hope they all go broke when the habitat goes away due to nobody having a place to hunt.


----------



## g/o

hunter9494 said:


> Classic quote those stupid people with a lot of money are probably your boss if you have a job!!! For $300 a day they get more than a bed and 3 birds.
> 
> wrong again, i too could afford $300 a day (just not stupid), but i don't need a 5 star chef, or someone to clean my gun or clean my birds or give me a BJ. i prefer to really "hunt", ask permission, walk up my own wild birds with my own dog and do it all the while without a 6 pak of beer or a flask full of single malt scotch in the field. folks like this really do nothing for hunting or the image, but can't blame the guides that make a living off the fools either. if i am going to spend $300 a day it will be on a cruise ship in the Carribean, that's for sure.


You see 9494 Some would rather spend money on a 5 star hunting package, whats wrong with that?????????? They choose not to go on cruises and come to ND and spend $$$$$ here. Sound like a winner to me.



> Posted: Mon Mar 12, 2007 6:00 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You have to be a reject from a jackass factory to pay 300.00 a day to shoot 3 pheasants. You can do that all on your own if you have half a brain and want to go look for them. My opinion is the guys who pay 300.00 a day just dont know how to hunt thats why they pay to get laid. Its the guys who are locking up all the land that will kill it for themselves. when no one can hunt then nobody will care about CRP and habitat. For 300.00 a day you have to have screws loose or money to burn. I hope they all go broke when the habitat goes away due to nobody having a place to hunt.


You should read your post again kgpcr, thanks you make thing easy


----------



## flytier231

Hmmm 9494, apparently I should reconsider cruises. Maybe I haven't found out about the good ones yet! Still, there'd have to be fishing for something involved!


----------



## neb_bo

some people have time, some have money, a lucky few have both, some have neither. for those who have the time and resources, dity hunts always seem to end up being a lot of fun, and very fulfilling. for those who dont have access to land, time to arrange and scout a hunt, a guide is a good way to get a positive, relaxing, and enjoyable outdoor experience. those of us who live in areas with excellent hunting, and access to land shouldnt be angry at those who dont, and are willing to pay for something that we get for free.


----------



## djleye

> You have to be a reject from a jackass factory to pay 300.00 a day to shoot 3 pheasants.


Now that's funny!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

You don't pay $300 to shoot 3 pheasants.It's the atmosphere of ND that you are paying for :eyeroll: .And staying in a lodge with those great home cooked meals.After all it compares favorably with an all expense payed cruise that includes airfare,all you can eat 7 times a day,broadway shows,etc. k:


----------



## Bobm

Ken you forgot to factor in G/Os charming company in the evening priceless.


----------



## g/o

djleye you forgot the part that refers to you, now that is funny!!!!!



> My opinion is the guys who pay 300.00 a day just don't know how to hunt that's why they pay to get laid.


I'm sure when you went to PA. last summer everything was free. I'm sure the motels and the hotels only charge us outfitters out there when we are in town. I haven't noticed you giving your services away for free? I doubt Ken is refusing a check for warping the minds of the youth. Yet I'm suppose to give everything away for free???? Oh yea that's right, the old public trust BS. Bobm instead of listening to me maybe you would like to entertain them again this will be for free.


----------



## djleye

> Now that's funny!!!!!!!


As per your usual, you take things out of context and fly off the handle with your cheap shots and again play the poor me card. :eyeroll: 
Where did I say you should give your services away for free in this post. All I was referring to was the statement was funny. It was one I have never heard.
Who tooted in your post toasties this morning???


----------



## Mr. Lee

As a service tech working in the suburbs around Minneapolis......lets just say that there are thousands of people who make 300 bucks an hour...or more.

Do you really think that they can't afford 300 bucks a day?

I would hardly call them stupid.

They pay our company 150 bucks to clean the glass on one fireplace. Takes me about 1/2 an hour....if I work really really slow!

I think it is foolish that they pay me so much to do so little....but I guess money is no problem.


----------



## Bobm

> Bobm instead of listening to me maybe you would like to entertain them again this will be for free.


Just kidding big guy :lol: I actaully like listening to you, sometimes I even agree. :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, pay hunting operations will acommplish what the anti-hunters want, the elimination of the sport all together. I have first hand witnessed the age of the pay hunters at my in-laws go up over the years with very few new hunters replacing the one that do not come back. Look at duck hunting, at least here in SD, you use to have to get out 3-4 hours early on opening day to get a spot, now, you might be lucky if you hear a shot. Some operations do do special hunts, a couple of times a year for young hunters, but that is by far the exeption and not the rule. Although as the prices for everything go up, a lot of the pay operations seem to be going to the wayside. Where I grew up in central SD, I know of at least 7 that went by the wayside in a 20 mile radius of my hometown, and these were places that were full every week of hunters for 300-500 dollars per day 5 years ago, so there may be hope.

Anyways, the lack of young hunters is a major problem, and will only get worse as more and more land is leased up or used for pay operations. I know it is the landowners preference, but it seems to me to be like slitting your own throat.


----------



## rowdie

Some people can't see that paying big $$ to hunt is going to lead to the overall decline of hunting. When the average guy in small twon ND can't afford to hunt, let alone take his kids, then eventually the population of ND will start to be more and more anti-hunting. They will think of hunting in totally different terms. City people all ready think that we all pay to shoot tame, pen raised half pets animals.

I lived in an area af SD that is strictly pay hunting. People from that area associate hunting with $$$, instantly. The vision of a "hunter" in their eyes is warped. They've never had the opportunity to really go hunting, and most see huntign only as a rich mans sport, or as a means to an economical end. The land-owners in that area trap hawks, eagles, and try to kill any preditor they can. The outdoor values of these people is tainted by pay hunting, and I can only believe its going to slowly get worse.


----------



## GOBBLER12

I grew up in North East South Dakota and now live in Colorado. Growing up we had some of the best wing shooting anywhere. We also could walk across the HS. parking lot after school with our gun in 1 hand and shells in the other and be 5 minutes away from hunting. Obviously times change. I paid to hunt for the first time in my life, $200 a day down in South Central SD. I live pay check to pay check, but I also live to hunt. I can also say that because these guys business revolves around the birds, the habitat they created FOR THE WILDLIFE and also there own income, they are taking care of the land like never before. I also have a family friend back in NE. SD that is now the largest land owner in NE SD, and is also an accountant, not a farmer, he has done more for pheasants, ducks and deer than the game fish and parks could ever dream of doing. but the local farmers hate him, because he buys up the low lands and hill side pastures and turns them into tree belts and food plots. He does not let anyone but friends and family hunt. NO CHARGE. Basically the days of havin our cake and being able to eat it to as a non land owner are gone.

boys count um. men drink um.


----------



## Leo Porcello

g/o said:


> I doubt Ken is refusing a check for warping the minds of the youth.


Sorry Ken but dam now that was funny!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Mr. Lee said:


> They pay our company 150 bucks to clean the glass on one fireplace. Takes me about 1/2 an hour....if I work really really slow!


Is your company hiring???????


----------



## KEN W

g/o said:


> djleye you forgot the part that refers to you, now that is funny!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion is the guys who pay 300.00 a day just don't know how to hunt that's why they pay to get laid.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure when you went to PA. last summer everything was free. I'm sure the motels and the hotels only charge us outfitters out there when we are in town. I haven't noticed you giving your services away for free? I doubt Ken is refusing a check for warping the minds of the youth. Yet I'm suppose to give everything away for free???? Oh yea that's right, the old public trust BS. Bobm instead of listening to me maybe you would like to entertain them again this will be for free.
Click to expand...

G/O.....you have no idea how many warped minds I've turned loose in 33 years.And I sure don't get $300 a day from each one to do it. :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o

Ken, I'm sure you don't get $300 a day and I don't either. I'm sure you warped a lot of minds in 33 years. May I also say you didn't get paid squat for doing it. Teachers salaries are disgusting, when you look at all the schooling they go through, and the liability they are faced with its shameful. Teachers are the poorest paid professionals in the world.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Brown noser!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobm

G/O's teachers sure produced a moron :lol: :wink:


----------



## KEN W

G/O.....did the pheasants survive the big storm 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Field Hunter

Brown noser!!!!

Now that's funny!


----------



## djleye

Bob's been throwing that term around a lot lately!!!!  :lol:


----------



## rowdie

NOW YOUR TALKING G/O!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE AGREE :beer: :beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS

All i know is being in the a 22yr old in the military i can not afford that kinda of hunting. i would rather hunt public land and take my chances there, i do not need a 5 star hotel anyhitng with a roof and 4 walls and some insulation for me and the dog would be fine. Because $300 aday is like 1/2 of my pay check for two weeks!! i can clean my own birds and take care of my own dog


----------



## Plainsman

> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, pay hunting operations will acommplish what the anti-hunters want, the elimination of the sport all together.


Bingo, there is the real problem. The g/o's will not give a s*&t, they will be on one of those cruises. Get what you can while you can and to heck with the future, right? Kiss it goodbye fellas our numbers are already dropping every year. When it comes to politics the politicians look at one thing - numbers (who will vote for them). The g/o's are not entirely to blame. We must also blame the people stupid enough to pay for something that already belongs to them.


----------



## always_outdoors

> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, pay hunting operations will acommplish what the anti-hunters want, the elimination of the sport all together.


Great post.

Not to mention increase our out-migration of our youth. If they can't hunt, they will leave.

And yet our small towns will continue to get smaller and smaller. Something we have been trying to tell legislators all along. Who they gonna blame after we (both R's and NR freelancers) have been kicked out of there?


----------



## Plainsman

> Not to mention increase our out-migration of our youth. If they can't hunt, they will leave.


I had forgotten that part. One deer season my one son said: "I have had enough of this crap" when he seen land posted by an unlicensed guide that we had hunted for 20 years. Two weeks later he had a job in Montana. 
If you fall for the we help the economy bull from the g/o's you boys might as well close down the small towns and get in on the buffalo commons. Make your buck today fellows, because tomorrow isn't going to be worth snot.


----------



## Blue Plate

You guys should check out the webpage. :eyeroll:

Basic Rates: 4-Night Stay/3-Day Hunt (Includes: Lodging/Land/Sales Tax) 
$695.00 Per Person, Minimum group size is 4 persons . . . . . $2,780 for 4 guys to hunt 3 days. You have to have to straight up clueless . . . . or rich to pay that much for a duck hunting trip.


----------



## deacon

Uguide, is going to further reduce opportunities for the freelance hunter to hunt affordable!

Truth and facts, Uguide has done this to SD and ND is next. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Blue Plate

He is locked and loaded on ND. :eyeroll:

1,000 of acres are now leased up no longer available to the rest of us. :evil:


----------



## g/o

> 1,000 of acres are now leased up no longer available to the rest of us.


First of all was it ever available to you? What makes you think it is no longer available?


----------



## Turner

G/O, If you have any land that you don't own and are leaseing just so you can run your business, can I come out and hunt on that land for free?


----------



## g/o

Turner, No because I do not know you. However many on this site that I do know have hunted my land and stayed at my place for free. If I knew you and felt you were an ok person I probably would.


----------



## deacon

Just hunt the plot land next to G/O, shoot all the pen raised pheasants you want. :beer:

G/O is a good guy he just believes in landowners making money off hunting while most of us support free lance hunting!

As my innocent son always says, "why is it posted they do not own the animals?"


----------



## g/o

> why is it posted they do not own the animals?"


But we do own the land, and it is our right to let whom ever we want on our property. You should teach junior a little about respecting people's property rights.


----------



## Jiffy

Maybe he's teaching him that there is more to hunting than making a buck. Some of the best things in life don't have price tags on them and the way I see it g/o's are a threat to this. But some seem to think the "almighty dollar" is more important. Quite sad actually.


----------



## Plainsman

Well Jiffy you know what they say??? Everyone has a price. It's just that some of us are very expensive and others are ------- well you get the picture.


----------



## g/o

Here we go again, I was discussing posting land and respecting land owners. Yep, and Jiffmeister and Painsman jump on the fee hunting which wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Jiffy

g/o said:


> Here we go again, I was discussing posting land and respecting land owners. Yep, and Jiffmeister and Painsman jump on the fee hunting which wasn't mentioned.


No need to be mentioned is there? I thought we were talking about teaching our childern the meaning of respect. Traditions vrs. capitalism.......hmmmmm, who respects the "true" values of hunting? Of course I wouldn't expect g/o to understand this concept.

I was taugh that money isn't everything and there are things much more important than making a buck. Too bad we all don't think this way. Hunting as we know it may stick around a little longer.


----------



## deacon

g/o said:


> why is it posted they do not own the animals?"
> 
> 
> 
> But we do own the land, and it is our right to let whom ever we want on our property. You should teach junior a little about respecting people's property rights.
Click to expand...

g/o where did I say we do not respect people's rights? :******: Or are you saying you own the animals?

I do explain because it is posted we need to ask permission, when people do say "no" to access I try to explain that is it their right but some are simply "grumpy", which I can tell from time to time. :eyeroll:


----------



## deacon

Jiffy said:


> Maybe he's teaching him that there is more to hunting than making a buck. Some of the best things in life don't have price tags on them and the way I see it g/o's are a threat to this. But some seem to think the "almighty dollar" is more important. Quite sad actually.


exactly well put!


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bob Kellam

g/o

You been hangin out with those boys from LAND again?? :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad

I have never met Mr. G/O, but have heard good things about him and have a friend whose son was allowed to hunt on his land free of charge. He is one of the good ones in the game. He is also right that it is landowner's choice and right to post land. Heck if I owned land I would post it myself so I knew who/what was on it. Now as a taxpayer I think CRP should be stopped and more money put into plots. I have a hard time having my tax money go to something that prohibits the people who pay for it from using it. Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## g/o

> As my innocent son always says, "why is it posted they do not own the animals?"


Deacon, I think junior should understand that I like others want to know who is on our land. It is that so terrible?

Jiffy, again you bring up capitalism vs traditions. The biggest tradition in hunting is respect. Respect the wildlife respect the landowner and his wishes. Of course this is the part of your so called tradition you fail to realize.

Bob, If wanting people to respect my property and wanting to know who is on it then you bet I will be glad to with the boys from LAND. I know your just yanking my chain, but this gets a little old.

Eric, If we would not have had CRP we would never had PLOTS. I think you what you want to say is you favour CRP but it should be open to public hunting. And I disagree.


----------



## Eric Hustad

I know if there wasn't CRP then there wouldn't be plots. I am saying that landowners who leave land idle and allow hunting to the public should get paid. I think CRP, which has been a boom to wildlife, has also led to the loss of access etc. As more land is being purchased by hunters from out of state so goes the CRP payment while pricing out some from being able to expand/grow farms etc. Now this may sound harsh but cut CRP, wildlife populations will suffer but will open land back up as there is less interest in coming here to hunt/lease etc. It will also get rid of some of the problems with access etc........just a thought.


----------



## deacon

g/o said:


> Deacon, I think junior should understand that I like others want to know who is on our land. It is that so terrible?


No. Yes he understands, not sure why junior is getting dragged into this argument?


----------



## jdpete75

g/o said:


> why is it posted they do not own the animals?"
> 
> 
> 
> But we do own the land, and it is our right to let whom ever we want on our property. You should teach junior a little about respecting people's property rights.
Click to expand...

 :beer: You are correct! it is your right to post. It should also be my right to purchase food from wherever I want and show my displeasure with the current access situation with my checkbook. Canadian and Aussie beef tastes just as good, the bread made from foreign grain is just as fluffy. Get rid of the fam bill in its entirety, the crappy farmers will fail and new ones will take thier place. It would also clear up the issue of "you dont owe me anything (such as a place to hunt), and I dont owe you anything (such as a government sponsored living)". As things stand right now we are held captive and forced to buy from a specific group, plus I get gouged twice, once at the store and once in April. I think instead of me driving around giving out presents or paying to get on land, the farmers should come over to my house and give me a smoked turkey and a backrub every other November 1st to keep me voting for thier farm friendly amigos, so the farm welfare spigot stays open.


----------



## g/o

Eric, What you are referring to will happen sooner than you think. I know thousands of acres that is coming out of CRP this fall and is not going back in. In the next few years we will see many more this is just the start. As my contracts expire I will not renew unless they offer me a substantial increase. All we need in the next couple of years is a couple of good spring storms and the rooster explosion will be hindsight.

Deacon, The reason junior is getting dragged into this is because papa brought him in.


> As my innocent son always says, "why is it posted they do not own the animals?"


 I just feel he should know that just because its posted doesn't mean we feel we own the animals. Most just want to know who is on his or hers land. I don't think that is to much to ask.


----------



## deacon

g/o said:


> Deacon, The reason junior is getting dragged into this is because papa brought him in.
> 
> 
> 
> As my innocent son always says, "why is it posted they do not own the animals?"
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel he should know that just because its posted doesn't mean we feel we own the animals. Most just want to know who is on his or hers land. I don't think that is to much to ask.
Click to expand...

G/0 don't worry my friends and I will not be on your hunting preserve land nor the plots land just to the north of your property that is loaded with pheasants. There are plenty of still "nice" ND farmers that provide us access to their property and we always ask permission! Not sure what you mean by "doesn't mean WE feel WE own the animals", Maybe you do not feel "you" own the animals but there are plenty of land owners that feel differently. Do not hunt in your area since the majority of the land is pretty much posted and it is near impossible to locate a land owner (being hardly any owners still live on the orginal farmstead).


----------



## jdpete75

g/o said:


> I just feel he should know that just because its posted doesn't mean we feel we own the animals. Most just want to know who is on his or hers land. I don't think that is to much to ask.


That statement is pretty weak in November. Ive found that most dont want to let folks hunt because they dont want anybody to shoot "thier" buck, or worse yet scare them somewhere else in October.


----------



## always_outdoors

> Most just want to know who is on his or hers land. I don't think that is to much to ask.


That was the way it used to be g/o....but with the increase of guides and outfitters, that phrase is quite simply being tossed out. Many of here including myself have spent countless hours asking and getting permission, but that has been eroding very quickly now.

That is why "hot topics" gets to the point where it does each and every time a subject gets brought up down here. What once was is now fading and is fading fast. Many of us here want ND to stay the way it was in which both the landowner and the hunter shared a common relationship. The arrival of guides and outfitters has IMHO tarnished that relationship and is why we see as many posters as we see today.

But once again, not being a freelance hunter yourself, you won't/don't understand where most of us are coming from. The grass is much different on your side of the fence. (not greener, just different)


----------



## djleye

jdpete75 said:


> g/o said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel he should know that just because its posted doesn't mean we feel we own the animals. Most just want to know who is on his or hers land. I don't think that is to much to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is pretty weak in November. Ive found that most dont want to let folks hunt because they dont want anybody to shoot "thier" buck, or worse yet scare them somewhere else in October.
Click to expand...

And, as a land owner, they have that right!!!! If you owned a chunk of land, I am sure you would let us all on there to harvest a 150 class whitetail for ourselves???
If yo talk to the right guy at the right time, land isn't that tough to get on. Some places are very difficult, others are not.


----------



## jdpete75

YES! it is their right. I dont have to like it and I dam sure shouldnt be forced to buy thier produce, that should be my right

BTW my folks do own land and they DONT post it, Anybody can hunt and there have been some decent deer taken. So KMA


----------



## djleye

Nice comeback Pete. Shows your class.
Just cause Daddy owns land, doesn't mean you do!!!!


----------



## always_outdoors

jd: take a breather man. I am sorry but I respectfully disagree with your ideas. Right now the ND farmer needs to know how much we are fully behind them and how much we plan to support them.

I am not saying you should buy your stuff from a known guide and outfitter who happens to be a farmer, but there are plenty of great landowners out there and if we started talking about eating Canada beef or Australian wheat, we might as well put a fork in any more hunting opportunities.

there are plenty of 4-H kids to buy your beef and eggs from. I have an organic producer down in g/o's neck of the woods that I get my flax seed from.

So I think you need to re-think your posts and think about the impact we can make to our landowners here in ND. My grandmother used to say "you can catch more bees with honey than you can with vinegar"


----------



## djleye

Well said Live!!!!


----------



## jdpete75

djleye said:


> Nice comeback Pete. Shows your class.
> Just cause Daddy owns land, doesn't mean you do!!!!


WOW your a genius!! I may not own it yet, but if I had the urge to post it, It would be done.


----------



## Gohon

> You are correct! it is your right to post. It should also be my right to purchase food from wherever I want and show my displeasure with the current access situation with my checkbook. Canadian and Aussie beef tastes just as good, the bread made from foreign grain is just as fluffy. Get rid of the fam bill in its entirety, the crappy farmers will fail and new ones will take thier place.


Apparently you haven't eaten much Australian beef. Then again maybe you like to chew your beef for long periods before you can swallow. Anyway...... something you and everyone else should really think about. I'm not giving thumbs up or down to farm support aid but as it stand right now we are without a doubt held hostage to foreign oil. Something we cannot live without. Question is, do you really want to become hostage to foreign food also? I don't think the farmers owe you anything.


----------



## g/o

> That was the way it used to be g/o....but with the increase of guides and outfitters, that phrase is quite simply being tossed out. Many of here including myself have spent countless hours asking and getting permission, but that has been eroding very quickly now.


And that's a crock and you know it. Look at the numbers of N/R hunters coming to the state and what percentage uses outfitters???? Very,Very few. The reason they come is because they have no problem getting on land.



> The arrival of guides and outfitters has IMHO tarnished that relationship and is why we see as many posters as we see today.


The reason in my area is because we are sick and tired of in state cry baby's like yourself. You guys are just plain LAZY, myself and my neighbor have had our phone numbers on our signs for several years and if we get 2 calls a year each we are lucky.

This discussion today again has gotten off track.And turned into another guide bashing. I've tried and so have many other outfitters to build bridges. I realize now that is nothing is ever going to happen. I want to wish you guys a lot of luck.


----------



## 280IM

g/o I for one enjoyed your posts and it is my understanding you do a lot for young hunters.

Yes this site I think is for bashing g/o's,NR,and any farmer that will not give into the freelance hunting style. The administrader allows it, one of the mods. makes no bones he thinks it should all be free. But on the other hand there are folks that pay to advertize on the site with a complete different view of hunting. I guess their money is all right!!!

They can bash all they want to g/o I salute you on what you have done for the wildlife in your area.


----------



## 280IM

280 did you have to go to school to learn to kiss butt like that??? Chill man, Just kidding

I have been to a couple of schools but graduated from one the school of hard knocks.

I just happen to think g/o is a pretty straight shooter!!! He dosen't sound greedy, just making an honest living which he has the right to,it is his land.

Freelancing is alright untill the freelancer starts tell the landowner what he should do, and what the freelancer considers to be HIS rights on someone else's land.

I know there are bad and greedy guides and something should be done about it> I don't know what to do but their are poeple smart than I for that. I kown about the R game hog and lawbreaker as I have hunted in both Dakotas and something should be done about that.

As an outsider on this site a great deal of effort is put into posting any game violation by a g/o or a NR. Do you have any game lawbreakers that are R? I never have seen a post on a R but you sure point out it out if an outfitter is charged.

With all the HELL g/o gets throwed at him I wouldn't go to a meeting either.

A smart man told me once before you go to a meeting that has anything to do with the way you are making a living,"be sure you know who is pitching and who is chatching before you get there"


----------



## Gohon

> 280 did you have to go to school to learn to kiss butt like that??? Chill man, Just kidding.


Hmmmmm......... for some reason it just doesn't really come out that way now does it. Maybe.......... he was on point and it hurt????


----------



## g/o

delete


----------



## 280IM

I figured there was a lot more to the story. Lieing and bashing go hand in hand. Where is the Mod on this forum or is he wating for the rest of his ND choir boys to jump on g/o? This is a disgrace in the name of hunting and sportsmanship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Take advertizing money from guides and then let them be unfairly bashed.


----------



## deacon

Clarify my position

Landowners have the right to post land and know who is on their land, which I respect and ask permission. I want a strong relationship with the farmer, I will often times provide a gift, offer help and definitely send a personal thank you note.

Freelance hunting is the only type of hunting I intend to do, if it comes down to paying to hunt I simply will decline to hunt.

Operations like "UGUIDE" scare me because they tie up significant land at a high cost, this not only reduces my opportunities but the opportunities of future generations. Personnelly, I cannot afford a guided hunt for me and my two sons.

Finally, the real straw that bugs me are guides like Camp David and Sheldons that post landowners land with the misconception to the landowners that they are doing the landowner a favor. These guides post so that they have more land for their operations.

Have a great day and keep the peace.


----------



## djleye

> I never have seen a post on a R but you sure point out it out if an outfitter is charged.


I know that the majority of game law violations posted are from NR and guides. There was a post on here about a Valley City group nabbed for several deer, there was also a post on here about moose being taken illegally by residents.



> With all the HELL g/o gets throwed at him I wouldn't go to a meeting either.


Please consider the source when you talk about all the hell G/O gets on this website. Do you know how old or how informed a lot of the "hell-givers" are? AGain, don't lump all together.

I certainly do not pretend to know what has transpired between G/O and Bob K., but hopefully there are ways that the two sides can reach out to each other. Two pretty level headed guys there. Like Bob said, I would think that g/o's would want their industry cleabed up and hunters should police their own ranks as well.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

I personally think that some G/Os are good for hunting. Its a good place for people that are new to the sport such as kids. Its also good for adults who are inexperienced and need supervision when handling a fire arm. They also can come in handy for training young dogs.

Now saying that I would never use a guide in the US I would rather scout for days walk 100 miles and not shoot anything than pay $10.00 to shoot a big buck, a limit of ducks and geese and a few pheasants. I am past the point of killing in my life. The hunt is what makes it. Last year I spent over 160 hours archery hunting and I never shot a deer. But I can honestly say it was the best year of archery I ever had.

Too many G/Os will be the death of hunting. Hunting is my life its what I do but I will stop before I have to pay to hunt.


----------



## Eric Hustad

G/O you take a lot of crap on the site, but I give you credit for defending your position and sharing your views. At the end of the day people who own land can do what they want with it, and people need to respect and remember that. I have friends who farm/ranch and have a hunting camp in the fall for hunters. Are they tying up thousands of acres? No and the money has helped them get by during dry years etc. My point in all this is there is getting to be a lot of leased land etc. and I don't think that's good direction for hunting to head.

280 my brother runs a site where people can come and share their views. Now is supposed to do all this for free? That's what I thought and thanks for being a guest. I also know my brother isn't anti-guide etc because we talk about their niche and a need for them. If you don't like the forum you don't have to participate.


----------



## g/o

> I know that the majority of game law violations posted are from NR and guides


Here is another crock of crap that is not true. The majority of violations a from the good old boys from ND. The only one that make the press are if a guide commits a violation.

You guys act as if your as pure as the driven snow. If the game and fish checked you guys as often as they check us, you would more than top the list.


----------



## djleye

g/o said:


> I know that the majority of game law violations posted are from NR and guides
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another crock of crap that is not true. The majority of violations a from the good old boys from ND. The only one that make the press are if a guide commits a violation.
> 
> You guys act as if your as pure as the driven snow. If the game and fish checked you guys as often as they check us, you would more than top the list.
Click to expand...

Jim, READ the line again. I said that the majority of them POSTED are about NR and G/O's. I never said that they were the majority of violaters!! I am not ignorant enough to think that Residents don't committ game violations. RELAX!!!!


----------



## PSDC

I have a little story about the resident/non-resident duck hunt.
They had a great morning, got back to the farm and for the 1st
time, they all got checked by the warden. Oh no, over our 
limit on mallards. Guess what boys, here is your ticket
and see you in court. Oh you two are NRs, well either come
back for your court date or pay the fine. NRs pay the fine,
the two resident hunters go to court and plea down on their
record to be dismissed and only have to pay the fine.........

So, the moral of the story, local boy's have no blemish on their
hunting record and NR does. How many times does this
happen in ND?


----------



## franchi

> So, the moral of the story, local boy's have no blemish on their
> hunting record and NR does. How many times does this
> happen in ND?


Wouldn't that be the case in any state? NR has to go home, can't stay for the court date.


----------



## PSDC

BINGO!


----------



## djleye

PSDC said:


> I have a little story about the resident/non-resident duck hunt.
> They had a great morning, got back to the farm and for the 1st
> time, they all got checked by the warden. Oh no, over our
> limit on mallards. Guess what boys, here is your ticket
> and see you in court. Oh you two are NRs, well either come
> back for your court date or pay the fine. NRs pay the fine,
> the two resident hunters go to court and plea down on their
> record to be dismissed and only have to pay the fine.........
> 
> So, the moral of the story, local boy's have no blemish on their
> hunting record and NR does. How many times does this
> happen in ND?


I don't think anyone is saying that Residents don't break the law, Hell, I wasn't even saying that NR do. I was saying that it gets posted on here more when NR do. That is all I was saying. 
The NR has the right to come back and fight the ticket just like the residents do. Another solution would be to NOT break the law!!!!


----------



## Gohon

> Please consider the source when you talk about all the hell G/O gets on this website. Do you know how old or how informed a lot of the "hell-givers" are?


Good point and to your credit you are one of the few that seems to shoot straight on this particular subject.......... most of the time. :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter

Same old sh*t every year!

How many of you bashers have ever met g/o? I've hunted ND fopr 35+ years and I know that he IS one of those local ND farmers that will allow people to hunt if they just call in or better yet stop and introduce themselves. He's one of the nice guys that everyone talks about.

Did you all know he has a Youth Hunting area (160 acres) that ONLY youth can hunt on in the Fall? Did you know that he stocks that area with preserve birds for the kids? Do you know that he holds several youth hunts for both resident and NR kids and groups through out the year....at NO CHARGE? Do you know that he has many of the guys from this site down to his place....many at greatly reduced costs in the Spring for snow goose hunting? Do you know that he raises thousands of roosters every year that he releases for his preserve......by the way the G&F department liked the preserve so well that they were "nice" enough to put 320 acres of PLOTS across from it and plant corn on it to attract the birds off the preserve every day? Oh yah....the land that he has in either preserve or pay to hunt is HIS land and he can do with it what ever he wants.

Before you get the bashing pens out think about the whole story...if you don't know the whole story then find out!

I think more local or resident sportsmen will look into g/o's type of hunt more in the future....why, I'll tell you.

Say you start out from Fargo for a weekend pheasant hunt....two guys and dogs in a pick-up. you drive around 400 miles per day looking and asking permission to hunt. (I know that some of you will say you don't have to drive that far but I've been out there and I know you end up doing the mileage sooner of later.) Now you look for a moderately priced hotel....if you can find one at all. By the time you do the driving, rent a motel...which also more than likely isn't going to let you bring your dogs in with you, Ask a bunch of farmers for permission....if you can find them...you will have spent roughly the same amount of money and a hell of a lot more time doing the same thing as staying on a very nicely taken care of farm in the middle of the best pheasant hunting in ND....Why is that Bad.

My hunch is that the majority of the bashers on g/o or against any of the guides on this site has to do with a genreal lack of experience and age. When some of you get married, have kids....and those kids are going to be in many activities, have other obligations other than getting in the car on Friday and going hunting all weekend you will start to realize why the guides are not only a neccessity for some and also are a nicety for some of us as well.

I'll end in saying that, yes, I'd love to see the state like it was 30 years ago....the farmers were not charging to hunt, guides were almost non-existent, hunting ment driving down any road and getting out when game was spotted....etc. etc. etc. That's Never going to happen again! There is a place for guides and Outfitters....there needs to be some land open to freelancers....there will be a medium....look at PLOTS, WPAs and the like.


----------



## g/o

djleye, How many outfitters have been busted, and posted here? Sheldon and the guy from Bowman. Maybe a couple of others. How about all the guys that were busted that were not legal guides that were busted. Problem is the mind set on this site can't comprehend what is legal and what is not. Yet when a dog trainer gets busted for over his possession limit you guys like to lump him into that category.

Example, Bob Kellam reported a month or so ago about the guy that was trapping hawks by Linton. Bob reported it as another guide because he had the same last name. When I asked Bob where it said he was a guide he quickly apologized and removed it. Problem is you guys dislike guides so much, you will believe anything.


----------



## djleye

Jim,

Where does this "you guys" stuff come from. I do not dislike guides. I dislike dishonest guides just like I dislike dishonest people!!

When someone is caught guiding without a license, you are right, it shouldn't reflect on what you are doing. One person that is illegally doing what you are doing legally shouldn't tarnish your reputation. 
Again, I ask you not to lump all the g/o bashers into one category simply because I live in the same county as them. I know what you do and I know what you stand for. I have taken the time to educate myself about you and what you do. I am not bashing you.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Field Hunter that is a great post!!! I am just as guilty of it from years ago and would have that G/O was trying to lock people out of hunting etc. When in fact I have heard good stories from people who have been allowed to hunt his land etc. I also used to think that SW ND was all leased and posted solid and it was impossible to hunt unless you have money. Well after marrying a gal from Mott and hunting there the last few years I was totally wrong. Is there a large area controlled by an outfitter? yes. I also have friends who host hunters at their farm and guide them, but after seeing the drought out there I can see where people have to find other ways to make a living. There also are a lot of areas that you are able to hunt and the people are accomadating to access.

Like you said Field Hunter I have grown and realized that I was with some of my perceptions. I now have an 8 yr old who is taking an interest in hunting and there is still plenty of areas to hunt, just get out and ask. Some people think access is owed them but I have come to find that by asking, getting to know the landowner, sending giftcard/thank yous and keeping in touch can really build an opportunity that can last for years.


----------



## deacon

All good points.

G/O appears to be running his operation in a professional manner and for the good of the sport, he does not tie up thousands of acres as a number of other guides have done. It appears he is just providing a service to earn a "little" extra cash to live.

Residents, Guides and NR have all committed game violations and should be treated as equal crimminals.

Hunting legacy will only continue to the "common man" family if land access exists without a high cost. This is my greatest concern.


----------



## g/o

Field Hunter, Thanks for the kind words, but what is funny go read the post Bert put on this morning. He also explains the cost of things, you and Bert on the same page I can't believe it.

Eric, I can tell by your posts with your attitude you have no problem gaining access.

Last spring I had a great bunch of young guys from this site spring goose hunting. They stayed at my place which I received compensation. I also spotted some fields of geese for them and help secure permission. Because I did this i am required by law to be a licensed outfitter. I also informed these guys they had just completed a guide transaction and it didn't hurt one bit. This is the law we as licensed outfitters are only abiding by it.



> A. Who is a Guide or Outfitter?
> "Guides" are defined as "an individual who is employed by or contracts with a licensed outfitter to help the outfitter furnish personal services for the conduct of outdoor recreational activities directly related to the conduct of activities for which the employing outfitter is licensed."
> 
> An "Outfitter" means a person that holds the person's business operation out to the public for hire or consideration; provides facilities or services for consideration; maintains, leases, or otherwise provides compensation for the use of land and which receives compensation from a third party for use of that land; or otherwise uses equipment or accommodations for consideration for the conduct of outdoor recreational activities, including hunting animals or birds and fishing on lakes, reservoirs, rivers, and streams. An outfitter may act as a guide.
> 
> State law creates two categories of outfitters- a hunting or a fishing outfitter. An individual can be licensed as both a hunting outfitter and fishing outfitter.
> 
> The only class of "guide" is a hunting guide. Guides and outfitters can be resident or non resident


----------



## Nick Roehl

The best part of hunting for me is training my dog, scouting, and asking the farmer permission to hunt, waking up at 3am and setting decoys up. Now hiring someone else to do that for me, well you might as well as shoot the birds for me too.
G/O's are for the rich and lazy. uke:


----------



## g/o

Wingmaster said:


> The best part of hunting for me is training my dog, scouting, and asking the farmer permission to hunt, waking up at 3am and setting decoys up. Now hiring someone else to do that for me, well you might as well as shoot the birds for me too.
> G/O's are for the rich and lazy. uke:


With a statement like that I wonder what grade you're in :******: :eyeroll: :evil: :-?


----------



## rowdie

Paying to hunt is lkie paying for sex!


----------



## Nick Roehl

I don't consider it hunting when you hire a guide. It's just shooting, and if you want to do that go shoot clays. Also because of guides and high #'s of NR's tons of land is being bought up and posted up. I'm a ND guy I take pride in doin it myself and it ticks me off watching the decline of hunting in ND due to the rich out-of-staters who don't appreciate it as much as I do, and all the outfitters and guides who contribute to it also. :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Triple B

live2hunt said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, pay hunting operations will acommplish what the anti-hunters want, the elimination of the sport all together.
> 
> 
> 
> Great post.
> 
> Not to mention increase our out-migration of our youth. If they can't hunt, they will leave.
> 
> And yet our small towns will continue to get smaller and smaller. Something we have been trying to tell legislators all along. Who they gonna blame after we (both R's and NR freelancers) have been kicked out of there?
Click to expand...

i agree 100%. if it comes to a point where it's only pay to play, i'm outta here, its the main reason i'm sticking it out here in ND. i could get a better paying job elsewhere, but i'm happy with the way ND is now. if it takes a turn for the worse me and alot of fellow ND natives will be gone!


----------



## Triple B

Eric Hustad said:


> I have never met Mr. G/O, but have heard good things about him and have a friend whose son was allowed to hunt on his land free of charge. He is one of the good ones in the game. He is also right that it is landowner's choice and right to post land. Heck if I owned land I would post it myself so I knew who/what was on it. Now as a taxpayer I think CRP should be stopped and more money put into plots. I have a hard time having my tax money go to something that prohibits the people who pay for it from using it. Just my 2 cents.......


sorry, still think he's a d-bag :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Triple B said:


> sorry, still think he's a d-bag :eyeroll:


Holy fricken cow,

Will you people ever learn? Find a better way to express yourself in a constructive manner, or find somewhere else to express yourself. This behavior will not be tolerated.

Robert


----------



## Nick Roehl

I agree with triple B. I don't personally know g/o so I can't say he is a d-bag. He could be a good guy, just a little misguided. No pun intended. Maybe you shouldn't have a forum that says Hot Topics if you get all jumpy when someone actually gets hot and gives someone their opinion. Sometimes it is hard to stay cool when something you love, and a way of life is being snuffed out from under you due to out-of-state interests and the locals who accommodate them.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Wingmaster said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have a forum that says Hot Topics if you get all jumpy when someone actually gets hot and gives someone there opinion.


If that was directed at me I will offer you this:

One can voice their opinion without calling someone a douchebag.

Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Robert on your location you have NC now MN/ND what state do you actually reside in?


----------



## Triple B

Robert A. Langager said:


> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have a forum that says Hot Topics if you get all jumpy when someone actually gets hot and gives someone there opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was directed at me I will offer you this:
> 
> One can voice their opinion without calling someone a douchebag.
> 
> Seems pretty simple to me.
Click to expand...

easy now, I never said douchebag, thats a little harsh. d-bag could refer to anything that starts with a D. dirtbag, dingalingbag, whatever you want to put in front of bag that starts with a D


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Regardless, calling people names is childish and takes every serious topic to a turn for the worse.


----------



## neb_bo

> Maybe you shouldn't have a forum that says Hot Topics if you get all jumpy when someone actually gets hot and gives someone their opinion. Sometimes it is hard to stay cool when something you love, and a way of life is being snuffed out from under you due to out-of-state interests and the locals who accommodate them.


thats odd, im a high school dropout, and i have no problem expressing myself without getting personal and calling someone names they havent even met. maybe you should go back to school.

and you think guides are "snuffing out" your "way of life"? ive said it before, ill say it again, guides contribute more to hunting preservation than any of us ever could. have you ever been to a p.f., d.u., rmef, etc. banquet, and seen guided hunts auctioned off for several thousand dollars? those are donated by the outfitter, who doesnt make a penny off of them. believe me, most are working quite hard to preserve OUR way of life.


----------



## Nick Roehl

neb_bo First of all I didn't personally attack anyone so get your facts straight first off.Secondly how are guides and outfitters helping the average do it yourself hunters and fisherman in ND? By leasing up land and getting farmers to post land and shut it down to the average guy, unless you want to pay $250/per gun a day for 3 roosters. Tell me with all of your wisdom, how does that help me or anyone else. Also I am a member of D.U., P.F., RRASC,NAHC,SCI,DELTA, and countless other organizations. I donate money at all of their banquets, and in other ways throughout the year.


----------



## neb_bo

no, you didnt personaly attack anyone, but you defend it knowing its not allowed on this forum.

as ive said before, i hope we all do what we can to support our hunting heritage, im sure you do as much as possible. however, you and i arent in a position to do as much as an outfitter can. lets say an outfitter donates 3-4 hunts a year to various organizations, each going for $3000-4000. we'll call that $10,000. not to mention countless hours and dollars into habitat improvement(which yes, most if not all is going to be posted) and game management. i know that if i could do that much i would, and im sure you, and 90 percent of hunters would, but i cant, and unless your a whole hell of alot richer than most you cant either. so unless you think the work hunting organizations are doing is crap, they are helping all of us.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Neb_bo
Habitat restoration on land that is posted, unless you want to pay big bucks. Forgive me if I don't pat them all on the back. What good is it if it is not accessable to the average hunter. You must be a guide and can't understand where I am coming from, and I am sick of writing the same thing over and over. You just don't get it. Agree to disagree that's it.


----------



## Poop

Go to Barnes and Nobles (should only be minutes away from most of you) and buy "Poacher's Caught" by Tom Chapin. (A C.O. from Minnesota) Or go to the library and check it out. Good book. Sheds a lot of light on poaching by R's and NR's alike.

In the last 5 years here on Dead Lake in OT County Mn...we have had a substantial number of NR old folks (I am talking 70's here) who finally got busted after many years of taking gross overlimits of panfish. Look up those stats. Then figure how many have been doing it for how long.

When you think about the number of C.O.s available to "ride herd" and how much ground they have to cover...your state, my state (doesn't make any difference) were it not for the legal, ethical hunters out there (the only ones who seem to factor into the limit and lenght equations) anybody could get away with bloody murder in the waters, woods and fields.

The aforementioned book explains a lot of why, who does what.

When you put what poachers take up against what a legal and ethical hunter takes, the difference is staggaring.


----------



## PJ

Here is how it has been explained to me by a friend that works for the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service:
20% of all hunters go into the field intentionally breaking the law. Unplugged shotguns, lead shot, no license, etc.
20% of the hunters will NEVER break the law. Live and die by the book.
The rest fall somewhere in the middle. There is a ton of 'gray areas' when it comes to outdoor sporting activities. ALL COs are taught about these stats. Whenever I get checked in the field, MN or ND I always ask if they are busting a lot of people. The COs ALWAYS respond yes. People get busted all the time. Whether you are a g/o, Resident, non-resident whatever.


----------



## UGUIDE

Interesting thread boys. This is the first time I have seen it (March 13th 2008). I know this site is anti-fee-hunting (at least that is my impression).

You should be interested to know that I have been charged with acting and advertising as a Outfitter and Guide and have plea bargained to a lesser charge of 1 count of acting as a guide and outfitter. All told with fines and attorney's fees it will cost me $3000. The Waterfowl operation took in a total of 6 paying hunters, 2 of which were undercover ND Game and Fish Detectives. I suspect that there may even be some Game and Fish detectives posting on this site and in this thread so I guess the same warning should go out to everyone else that hunts and fishes in ND.

Prior to my knowledge of these charges I determined to close the waterfowl website and also close the gackle camp because of two reasons: 1. Duck season is too short to make it and 2. The landowner of the Gackle Camp did not meet minimum UGUIDE standards.

The ND game & Fish detectives state that both I and the landowner were in violation but to this date he has yet to be contacted or charged with anything.

Based on conversations with the detectives on my case I have also come to find out that the regs posted on the Game and Fish website are not fully "complete" meaning it is not full disclosure.

The part of the reg that is not posted on the ND Game & Fish website is excludes this text "The term (Outfitter/Guide) does not include a person holding title or an equitable interest in business operations if the purpose of the business operation is to provide food or lodging to the general public, chamber of commerce activities, travel agencies, or others that offer free information to attract outdoor and recreational use of their communities.

You have to ask yourself: Is what UGUIDE does more like what a travel agent does or more like what a guide or outfitter does?

In the end I ended up pleading guilty to lesser charges only because I could not afford to defend my self to the full extent on a not guilt plea. That is unfortunate.

UGUIDE evolved from the model farm that I created on my 700 acres in SD. Before I owned it there was minimal pheasant and deer hunting let along habitat or wildflie populations. Thanks to out-of-state hunters that were willing to pay me I could AFFORD to create nearly 300 acres of nesting, wintering and brood rearing habitat that would not have existed before or itn would have all become crop ground and not too productive for wildlife. This is essentially what I do with all landowners at UGUIDE pheasant camps. They can afford to create above average habitat from hunters dollars whereas with today's grain prices they would turn most to the plow as you will soon see with CRP and other cropable acres in your state. Many of your states farmers are lobbying hard to pull they contracted CRP acres out so they can crop them and reap the benefit.

I have talked with ND Game & Fish, Dept of Tourism, Landowners, Secretary of State, and Department of Commerce. It would seem to me that all are very much in favor or my Travel Agency service sending hunters to the State of North Dakota, except Game and Fish and North Dakota Residents that do not own land.

The questions you have to ask yourself are: Is what happened to UGUIDE fair and just? Is this what makes our country great? Is this the freedom our boys are fighting for in Iraq? Is all fee-hunting really the antichrist of the sport? Is there anything good associated with fee hunting? What are ALL the economic factors driving access to private land issues and what can we do about them?

I may or may not participate in this forum going forward as I specialize sending hunters and sportsmen to quality destinations and if this site and its members do not support that then I will spend my valuable time elsewhere.

Regards,

Chris

UGUIDE


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

UGUIDE said:


> I may or may not participate in this forum going forward as I specialize sending hunters and sportsmen to quality destinations and if this site and its members do not support that then I will spend my valuable time elsewhere.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chris
> 
> UGUIDE


Please!!


----------



## UGUIDE

4CurlRedleg said:


> UGUIDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may or may not participate in this forum going forward as I specialize sending hunters and sportsmen to quality destinations and if this site and its members do not support that then I will spend my valuable time elsewhere.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chris
> 
> UGUIDE
> 
> 
> 
> Please!!
Click to expand...

I think the "Outfitter Charged" thread on this forum covers it. I'm done here...


----------



## prairie hunter

U Got caught, but was warned (& on this site no less). My original post from a year ago....



> UGUIDE I see you are expanding your guide / outfitter company from SD into North Dakota.
> 
> Are you following the full laws and regulations for outfitters operating in North Dakota? Tests completed, outfitter license....
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> Nonresident Oufitter License Fee is $2000.00
> 
> http://www.gf.nd.gov/licenses/docs/guid ... t-appl.pdf
> 
> If a business entity owns, is a leaseholder in land, or provides compensation for the use of land, and directly or indirectly receives remuneration from hunting on that land, the business entity must be licensed under this title unless exempt under subsection 4 of section 20.1-03-36.1. A business entity may not conduct business operations through a subsidiary, contractor, or an agent that would permit the business entity to avoid this chapter.


----------



## Norm70

UGUIDE said:


> I may or may not participate in this forum going forward as I specialize sending hunters and sportsmen to quality destinations and if this site and its members do not support that then I will spend my valuable time elsewhere.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chris
> 
> UGUIDE


well i don't think anyone will complain.


----------



## prairie hunter

> UGUIDE Pheasants Hunting - Charged w/ Illagal Acts


*Who changed my TOPIC (subject) heading and then could not spell?? *

I started this thread long before any charges were filed.


----------



## R y a n

prairie hunter said:


> UGUIDE Pheasants Hunting - Charged w/ Illagal Acts
> 
> 
> 
> *Who changed my TOPIC (subject) heading and then could not spell?? *
> 
> I started this thread long before any charges were filed.
Click to expand...

Not sure. But I fixed it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

I'm sure. :eyeroll:


----------

